# Schwinn 58?



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

Back from my road trip i picked up this interesting piece.the vin number is currently illegible. But the rear hub only has an 8 so i assume its a 58. This is the second tcw hub ive seen. Does anyone have any information on this hub? Im just curious of how common these are on schwinns compared to the aw sw and what models you guys think this would be. i assume its either a corvette or a tiger.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

Photos


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks like an early 58 number with the 8F0blabla. If the pedals are original to the bike it was a Corvette. The TCW was a $4.50 substitute  option in 58. I've never had one but heard it said more than once they're a POS.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like an early 58 number with the 8F0blabla. If the pedals are original to the bike it was a Corvette. The TCW was a $4.50 substitute  option in 58. I've never had one but heard it said more than once they're a POS.




I assume this would not have hand brakes then?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2020)

T


Notagamerguy said:


> I assume this would not have hand brakes then?




The TCW was a substitute option for the standard 3 speed, so I'd say if it was from the factory it had hand brakes, at the minimum at least the front brake like the Bendix 2 speed manual Corvettes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely a 'vette, it has the long fluted decal on the seat tube, last year for it. A Tiger would have a checkerboard decal, and painted fenders if they were there!


----------



## Mondo (Mar 4, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Photos
> 
> View attachment 1147700
> 
> ...



Are all ‘58 serial numbers on the drop out? I have a Schwinn ‘Cruiser’ I recently picked up and was told by the previous owner that it was a 1980 Schwinn Cruiser, which was what I wanted, but when I ran the serial number from the head tube it came up as a 1958 Chicago Schwinn. In 1958 the serial numbers were stamped on the rear drop out. What am I missing here?
Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 4, 2020)

I believe schwinn switched the serial number to the front tube mid 1970 or 71 and i know the schwinn vin calculator isn't always correct you should post a picture of it.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 4, 2020)

The serial number on the head tube reads DU507522.


----------



## hm. (Mar 4, 2020)

Mondo said:


> The serial number on the head tube reads DU507522.



DU would be April 1983.


----------



## hm. (Mar 4, 2020)

Lets see some pics


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2020)

I had a 59 Jaguar Mark IV that came with the TCW hub, but it and the rim was junk so I replaced it with a super nice red band kickback wheel. Kept the front brake.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 5, 2020)

hm. said:


> Lets see some pics


----------



## hm. (Mar 5, 2020)

Mondo said:


> View attachment 1151349
> View attachment 1151350
> 
> View attachment 1151351





Looks nice! I see someone has swapped out the fork for an earlier 5 speed fork. Also maybe repainted. DU frame stamp is 1983 so the schwinn badge with 2590 was taken from a 1980 bike. Sorry Notagamerguy didnt mean to de- rail your thread!

Mondo it would be cool if you added these pics to the thread right here in the schwinn forum. Do a search for:
*Let’s see some late 70’s/early 80’s Cruisers and Spitfires*


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 14, 2020)

I got the bike up snd running


----------

